# What do you all think of this haircut for my yorkie?



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I have not cut my yorkie's hair ever. It is now sweeping the floor on the body. I really love her hair but since it gets so hot here in the summer I have been thinking about cutting her hair like this picture but a little longer on the body. What do you guy's think? Am I crazy? Do you think she would still look cute? Here is a pic of her too, do you think the face would look good that short? I can easily be talked out of it, so give me your honest opinion.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I think the pic of the cut is really cute and I am sure you baby would look adorable. I guess it is all up to you - while I am sure she would be adorable with the cut, if you didn't like it, it would take a while to grow out. I'm not much help, am I???

Cheryl


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well you know me Jodi................I could not cut her hair







I love the in-between stage she is now.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I say go for it. She is going to look cuter than the picture of the other dog since her hair is so straight. you can just cut the beard if you don't want too short. I think she will look cuter with the little rounder face. go easy on the body







You put a super cute picture of her so we tell you NO


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

My sister has a Yorkie and keeps her hair cut short. She's every bit a cute!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I think she is going to be beautiful







- either way!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

She is gorgeous! I think she would be lovely in that cut!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think she is adorable and no matter what you decide she will still be gorgeous








Our neighbor has a little Yorkie and they keep her short in the summer and she looks adorable too. Scooby thinks so as well


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

She's such a beauty







The shorter cut is very cute, when I had my yorkie I used to keep her hair shorter. Shorter is much easier to care for


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I envy people who can keep their dogs in their long coats!







My vote is for keeping the long coat 'cause she is sooo pretty!







But I can relate to all the hard work - which is why Abbey is in a puppy cut!







I think she would be very pretty in a short coat, too- because she has a very sweet face! Sorry, I wasn't much help!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm partial to long haired Yorkies.. but that said, I think that puppy cut is really adorable. I've been wrestling with the notion to cut Pixie's hair for the summer too because it gets soooo hot here so I might give in and get her chopped too. It's just hair and it will grow back.. I just have to keep telling myself that.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Your yorkie is soooo beautiful...I love her. The puppy cut is cute, and there is no way your yorkie would not be cute. You could probably shave her and she would still be cute. I say go for it. Her hair will grow back, even if it does take awhile.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Jodi, I'm going through the same debate with my Yorkie Teddy







. I love his long hair but like you said with summer coming I am definitely thinking of getting him cut shorter. Plus Teddy rolls in everything in can when he's outside, so I'm constantly pulling pine needles and such out of his hair. I love the picture you posted of the shorter cut. Teddy is 8 months old and his hair has grown very fast. If you decide on the shorter cut, please post pictures.


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

> Jodi, I'm going through the same debate with my Yorkie Teddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd love to see Teddy, have you ever posted his pic? We have a problem with foxtails here, which does concern me too, if nothing else she will need atleast 2-3 inches cut off the bottom so she isn't picking up every sticker around here in the dry season. I will definatley post pics of whatever we decide to do.


----------

